# Accuracy tips.



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Ive gotton alot better with the slingshots lately ,i can get a 1.5 inch grouping of bbs from my bb shooter in paper,and can hit cans at 25 feet,ive notched a few slits in some slingshots and glued a bb on a fork of one slingshot.My shots sometimes seem to go off here and there.i was wondering if you guys have any tips or what u do to aim.? thanks!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> Ive gotton alot better with the slingshots lately ,i can get a 1.5 inch grouping of bbs from my bb shooter in paper,and can hit cans at 25 feet,ive notched a few slits in some slingshots and glued a bb on a fork of one slingshot.My shots sometimes seem to go off here and there.i was wondering if you guys have any tips or what u do to aim.? thanks!


If your hitting a 1.5 inch at 25 feet than that's great in my eyes. Especially with bbs. There tougher for me then say 3/8. Sounds like you do not need many pointers. But your issues are most likely in your release. Hold the ammo on the sides not in front of the ammo. Let the shot off very easy. Let the latex do the work. DONT anticipate the shot. That's a issue for most people when they shoot all kinds of weapons. Take your shot on the exhale.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I would recommend studying my technique with great diligence.

And then doing the opposite!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok thanks guys!,and whats the minimum (mm) on the bands for a bb shooter for hunting pest birds,it also shoots pellets very nice also,i wanting a EDC slingshot that will take dove,sparrows,etc. but small enough to fit in pocket,woth bands,so could you double up 10-15 mm taper and work for hunting?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't shoot at birds with BBs unless you're firing them from a BB gun. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

First, go to this http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28375-four-standard-ott-slingshots/

Make the BoyShot design, or just buy a blank in 1/4" thick 6061 aircraft aluminum off my website.. fix it up how you like and you have one of the best all around super pocketable slingshots around.

Band it up with some 3/4" tapered to 3/8" theraband gold cut to a 5 : 1 draw ratio, light pouch, shoot 3/8" steel and you'll be able to do what you're wanting to do.

For reference on whether it's able to be accurate or not, even though it's a small slingshot, here's the BoyShot in action:


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> First, go to this http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28375-four-standard-ott-slingshots/
> 
> Make the BoyShot design, or just buy a blank in 1/4" thick 6061 aircraft aluminum off my website.. fix it up how you like and you have one of the best all around super pocketable slingshots around.
> 
> ...


I think the only answer for me is for you to do my shooting for me. Seriously you are the man.


----------

